# moea_pet_insert panic on iBook



## outpaddling (Sep 4, 2012)

I've installed FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE and 9.1-PRERELEASE on two identical iBooks (1.07GHz, 256 meg RAM).  Both systems panic frequently with moea_pte_insert: overflow.

The problem occurs mainly when using the GUI (XFCE/XDM).  The systems seem stable if I work from a virtual console.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## sossego (Sep 5, 2012)

Take this to the FreeBSD PPC mailing list. I.e. post it there.


----------

